
Apple is donating 1,000 watches for a new study to track binge eating - nopacience
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/14/apple-is-donating-1000-watches-for-a-new-study-to-track-binge-eating.html
======
Someone1234
People will hand wave this away as a publicity stunt, but frankly I'm fine
with a publicity stunt that makes the world a better place.

Tesla wants to donate water filters to Flint? Apple wants to donate watches to
scientific research? Microsoft wants to give away patents to Linux? Heck yeah!
That's one outstanding use of a marketing budget if I've ever seen one.

The world is improved and your business gets good PR. Win/win. Please keep
this going other companies!

~~~
brlewis
I feel the same way about the win/win nature of it. And my employer competes
with Apple Watch.

